# Is this how its done?



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

We leave the ropes in or soon the mud wasps will have it plugged up as good as mortar. Also, isn't by the book to leave ventilation "weeps" on the top of the work. To allow for the air flow and condensation to balance out? It's a dynamic world in a masonry cavity.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

CJKarl said:


> We leave the ropes in or soon the mud wasps will have it plugged up as good as mortar. Also, isn't by the book to leave ventilation "weeps" on the top of the work. To allow for the air flow and condensation to balance out? It's a dynamic world in a masonry cavity.


they cant if you insert the spiral shavings or use screened weeps,.. those ropes wont last long.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Weeps of natural fibre, that can't melt together when torched, will draw water even "uphill" out of the flashing pocket... furthermore they should lay in the cavity for several inches than turn up the wall sheathing to above any possible level of dead mortar/ pea rock/ mortar netting.

my weeps are ~24" plus. as specked by competent Archies.

Janitors, painters, and homeowners just can't leave empty head joints alone- "they are "fixing" the masons' errors when filling the vents.

I never seen a residential wall cavity sealed at the top, so 3o or 40 weep holes aren't going to make any difference on bug movement....:rolleyes

I like the idea of the screened vents, but can't see the the ones in the flashing course as staying clean of mortar.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Weeps of natural fibre, that can't melt together when torched, will draw water even "uphill" out of the flashing pocket... furthermore they should lay in the cavity for several inches than turn up the wall sheathing to above any possible level of dead mortar/ pea rock/ mortar netting.
> 
> my weeps are ~24" plus. as specked by competent Archies.
> 
> ...


the vents can be sceened after brickwork is done but it does require added labor. also clogs occur on the cavity side?...merely sprinkle some gravel inside at each weep or use a peice of the air fabric. On the large jobs where alot of droppings can happen the use of the cavity fabric all the way might be best...


----------

